# Bad River Outdoors Tagged Out Rangefinder



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is a review on the Tagged Out Rangefinder. I love this thing. I used it last season and had 0 complaints.


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for the review, might have to check that out.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

It is well worth looking into


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Ike,

First, we love the vids that you offer. I actually saw this vid on your web page before here. Keep up the good work. Its nice to get to talk to you here on AT.

This product is a great option for those of us who cannot afford a laser range finder. I do have one question. Which model should be used on hogs. That is pretty much all I will be hunting with my bow for now. I know that there is huge differences in sizes when it comes to hogs that will make it difficult.

Any ideas,
Nathan


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a question also Ike. How accurate did you find it to be out at futher distances, like 35-40 with different size animals? Thanks


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

bugs825 said:


> Hey Ike,
> 
> First, we love the vids that you offer. I actually saw this vid on your web page before here. Keep up the good work. Its nice to get to talk to you here on AT.
> 
> ...


That would be a better question for Ed or Tony over at Bad River here is an email address for them [email protected] . Just contact him and he can get you all lined out for hogs. Ed is a super guy to deal with be sure to tell him you saw my video. That will get me a few brownie points.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Iabow said:


> I have a question also Ike. How accurate did you find it to be out at futher distances, like 35-40 with different size animals? Thanks


It took a little more work at that range. Practice is the key with this ranger. I practiced with it at 35 and 40 yards all most exclusively last year. After you get good at that the close up shots are cake. I was all set to take a shot at a doe last year that I swore was at 40 yards. I pulled up ranged her and she was at 25. She was tiny. It saved me 2 things missing and harvesting a doe that weighed 40 lbs.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

can you use them with slider sights. hha,viper,sword?


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

http://badriveroutdoors.com/products.html#Extreme

This link will take you to the list of sights that the extreme model will work with. The arylic model works with all sights and I don't see why either wouldn't work with a slider. If you want an extreme but don't see your sight on the list contact Ed. There may be another model that will work for yours. I have an Apex but the ranger on it is made for a Truglo.


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

*I used the acrylic model to take this ram.*

I shot this guy at 22 yards this morning. I guessed the range at 37 at first because of the odd lighting where we were hunting. This saved the day for me. The second shot just shows that I double lunged him broadside. I would have hit him high or sailed over his shoulder if not for the quick adjustment opportunity the Tagged Out provided me. He scored 64 points which will get him into the Safari Club records. 
You folks gotta try one of these! They are super simple and work flawlessly. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice Goat! These things are definetly worth the small investment. It saved me a few times last year.


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

ike_osu said:


> Nice Goat! These things are definetly worth the small investment. It saved me a few times last year.


Thanks for the compliment! :thumbs_up Makes huntin' much more fun for me.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

How does this work with the HHA slider style sights?


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

beersndeer said:


> How does this work with the HHA slider style sights?


They work great! If you have questions about their range finder you should check out their website.

Here is the link:http://www.badriveroutdoors.com/

I used one of the acrylic ones to win a known distance league 3D championship and shot '10 up' with a brand new bow a couple of weeks ago. They are very simple and accurate.


----------



## Js404c (Aug 8, 2011)

*Level issues*

Looks kinda like the ranger was blocking your level. Is that the case or is it still visible?


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

The ranger does NOT block the level. This thing is so simple that it will get missed by those who like gadgets. I prefer the simplicity of this to ranging with an electronic range finder.


----------



## sad_story (Aug 5, 2014)

I loved the concepts, bought two, one Elk and one deer (the extreme version) for my specific sight. Neither fit in the housing, and it's been almost two months and I cannot seem to get in con tacy with their CS team via phone or get responses to emails. Anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## sad_story (Aug 5, 2014)

sad_story said:


> I loved the concepts, bought two, one Elk and one deer (the extreme version) for my specific sight. Neither fit in the housing, and it's been almost two months and I cannot seem to get in con tacy with their CS team via phone or get responses to emails. Anyone had any experience with them?



Nevermind, called and spoke with owner, super helpful.. just fell through the cracks


----------

